# IN State Beeks State Summer Meeting



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The Indiana State Beekeepers Summer meeting will be held this Saturday, June 23rd, at the Purdue bee yards. This is one of my favorite meetings since most of the activities are hands-on in the hives. Bring your veils and bee gear. We'll have separate Break-out sessions for beginners and more advanced beekeepers, and there's also a track on making mead. 
More info here:
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/

Dr. Greg Hunt will be also be holding his annual queen rearing class this week:
http://extension.entm.purdue.edu/beehive/


----------

